
Conversations about Software Engineering: Clojure - tosh
http://www.case-podcast.org/8-clojure-with-alex-miller
======
tosh
transcript: [http://www.case-podcast.org/8-clojure-with-alex-
miller/trans...](http://www.case-podcast.org/8-clojure-with-alex-
miller/transcript)

